# ? about smoking chicken (little pink)



## azdadza (Jan 24, 2008)

smoked a 2 small chickens tonight still a little pink inside.   the temp.was up to 165.is this ok ?


----------



## white cloud (Jan 24, 2008)

If you brined them they will be a bit pink. Under cooked chicken will be rubbery if was juicy and tender it was done.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 24, 2008)

plus, you have a smoke ring........which is pink


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 24, 2008)

Where did you take the temp?  I have seen 15 degree temperature differences in chicken between the breast and the thigh.  

I usually aim for the thigh area and then double check at the breast.  Some pink from smoke and brine is normal and is not to be feared.


----------



## philthysmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome addadza, where are you from, we all would like to know

if you had the probe in the thigh you should smoke to 170 at least


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

azdadza,

     The Pool Man and Phil are on to it. The temp is important but where the temp is taken is just as important. I'd say 170* in the thigh is minimum. If I recall, the breast temp should be at least 180* This would be with an accurate thermometer. (checked with the old boiling water trick .... 212*)


----------



## desertlites (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmm I thinking somwhere here in az


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome. Seems you gotten your answer. Drop by roll call now and introduce yourself so you get a proper welcome. Tell us what you smoking with and so on.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 24, 2008)

Unfortunately you have received conflicting information.

Poultry is safe to eat at 165. The higher temperature people are mentioning are personal preference regarding taste.

The 180 degree was the old FDA reccommended temperature and has been repplaced due to new research.

You can get more info here :

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...ltry/index.asp


----------



## white cloud (Jan 24, 2008)

I think we just assumed a thermometer was used and the meat was still pink  sorry ron


----------



## glued2it (Jan 24, 2008)

When it comes to the issue of being done there's always the clear juice test.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a hard time judging that due to rub and such.  Visuals are fine for some things, but when it comes to food sickness, I will take the thermometer!


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2008)

I usually go for the thickest part of the meat, but wife wants her chicken DONE. So I usually go to 170-175º just to make her happy.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 25, 2008)

And if mamma is happy, then you are allowed to be happy!


----------

